# Wanted: Non-brifter brake levers for early 90's road bike.



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2014)

My 11yr old son has a great early 90's roadbike which we picked up about a year ago and he is really putting to good use now. One thing that lets the bike down is one of the brake levers which has a really tatty hood and broken trim that keeps unclipping from the housing and slipping down onto the lever.

I'm sure many of you will have a good set of early Shimano levers sat on the shelf just gathering dust now we have all moved to combined brakes/shifters and I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to donate or sell me a set to help sort out the bikes brakes. The only catch is that these are Shimano Exage items and have a button that releases the lever to allow the caliper to open wider for wheel removal so ideally could do with a set with the same feature.

The alternative is a set of something like THIS which by the time I have stumped up for some bar tape will end up being a bit expensive for a bike that cost less than £50 to buy. They would however be an ace upgrade 

What have you got?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jun 2014)

These:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/tektro-rl520-drop-bar-brake-levers/rp-prod34840

Or these (I have these and they're fab):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cane-creek-scr-5c-brake-levers/rp-prod27937


----------



## vernon (8 Jun 2014)

Or a pair from here:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/page/find/?name=brake levers&page=1#filterkey=cat&cat=24&page=1&page=1


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2014)

Cheers for the link Vernon I've been keeping my eye out for some brake only levers for a while but not wanting to spend over 30 quid on a pair.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2014)

Thanks chaps. I'm not keen on Tektro stuff, twice I have been disappointed by the quality and inherent faults in only two cases of ownership. Beware, the Tektro RL520 levers appear to be designed for use with V-brakes so the cable pull will be all wrong for normal caliper brakes.

Thanks for the SJS link though @vernon This has put me onto an alternative Shimano lever that can be found at CRC for only £10 a side


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jun 2014)

I've got a pair of these http://www.olx.co.id/iklan/brake-lever-balap-polygon-full-alloy-50770305.html in the garage which might be suitable. PM me with address if you want them & I'll get them posted


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

Soltydog said:


> I've got a pair of these http://www.olx.co.id/iklan/brake-lever-balap-polygon-full-alloy-50770305.html in the garage which might be suitable. PM me with address if you want them & I'll get them posted


Thanks for the kind offer but at the moment I'm trying to keep things close to original on this bike as it is such an unmolested example. I'm hoping for something from Shimano with cables exiting under the bartape like the originals.

I have just started rebuilding the original wheels as the rims are barely worn and still true but the spokes are a soggy, tarnished mess so are being replaced with stainless. I stripped the rear hub last night and although I am sure it's not the original grease the internals are perfect and I would be surprised if this bike has done much more than 1000 miles from new in it's 23yr life!


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Thanks for the kind offer but at the moment I'm trying to keep things close to original on this bike as it is such an unmolested example. I'm hoping for something from Shimano with cables exiting under the bartape like the originals.
> 
> I have just started rebuilding the original wheels as the rims are barely worn and still true but the spokes are a soggy, tarnished mess so are being replaced with stainless. I stripped the rear hub last night and although I am sure it's not the original grease the internals are perfect and I would be surprised if this bike has done much more than 1000 miles from new in it's 23yr life!



no worries, but my advice would be to keep spend down to absolute minimum, otherwise you could end up spending far more than the bike will ever be worth & I'm speaking from experience


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Jun 2014)

Are these any good, bit tatty not sure how well they

will clean up


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Are these any good, bit tatty not sure how well they
> View attachment 48087
> will clean up
> View attachment 48086



They would clean up real good - could be taken back to polished alloy. Did that with some early Ultegra ones where the annodising wore off.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

PS the Dia Comps from SJS would also do the job.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Are these any good, bit tatty not sure how well they
> View attachment 48087
> will clean up
> View attachment 48086


They look like they could be just the job 

A few scratches are neither here nor there, the hoods seem to be in good shape and the cables exit under the bar tape, just what we want.

How much would you want for them? We could make it a special trip for the young lad to cycle up there and collect them in person


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> They look like they could be just the job
> 
> A few scratches are neither here nor there, the hoods seem to be in good shape and the cables exit under the bar tape, just what we want.
> 
> How much would you want for them? We could make it a special trip for the young lad to cycle up there and collect them in person




You can have them , just let me know if you want them posting or you want to collect, there are other bits an pieces in the shed, not sure if they are any good for the build.


----------

